# Someone hit my car and drove off



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

So annoyed a worthless waste of space hit my car and drove off.









I've tried to give it a quick clean up to see what the damage is, it's gone through the paintwork lots so it's at least the right hand side of the bumper that needs a respray. Any idea on costs for this I'm in Hertfordshire unfortunately.


















Sorry the pics aren't great it's hard to show it on a black car with an iPhone also any idea what I can do with the plastic trim or do I need a replacement?










Bloody people who don't give a damm


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

thats terrible , I suppose you will be looking at dash cams now too , would be so satisfying catching them on camera


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that, so many people just have tunnel vision and don't give a Toss about anyone/anything else !!


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

It's so annoying I've only had the car 3 months too. Dash cam was something I was thinking of for all four family cars and it's a must now just going to have to wait until I get a chunk of money in the summer before it though. Might have to wait longer now off to get quotes next weekend


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry to see that mate, too many idiots out there that just don't give a about other people, hope you get it sorted ok :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

All too common


----------



## ghosty01 (Aug 4, 2015)

I've had that before, did some detective work and found out who it was fortunately! She didn't want to stop as she was late for tennis! I'd say it would be around the £200 mark to get the bumper done. I know a body shop in hudnall if you needed a number?


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah I thought i would probably cost around that mark


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

If you want the absolute best job, but costly, then Pentagon in Hatfield is probably a good bet.

Otherwise I had a fairly good experience with 5 Star accident repair in Hemel Hempstead and know a bloke my mechanic recommended just around Chesham, but I haven't used them myself.

I have a front and rear dashcam with a parking mode for this very reason!


----------



## klw7me (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for the tips. I'm going to try and get some quotes this weekend if I get a chance. I'm thinking finish line and pentagon as a start. I'm in Ware so East Herts so they are closeish


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice reflection shots though :thumb:


----------

